# Milan-Milinkovic Savic: operazione in chiusura?



## Moffus98 (16 Agosto 2018)

Clamorose novità lanciate dal TG1 nell'edizione delle 13:30: secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Federico Calcagno, sarebbero in corso dei contatti riservatissimi della proprietà Milan con Lotito per chiudere l'operazione Milinkovic Savic, operazione da 120 milioni spalmati in 2 anni e 2 rate.


----------



## 7vinte (16 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità lanciate dal TG1 nell'edizione delle 13:30: secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Federico Calcagno, sarebbero in corso dei contatti riservatissimi della proprietà Milan con Lotito per chiudere l'operazione Milinkovic Savic, operazione da 120 milioni spalmati in 2 anni e 2 rate.



Quasi non ci credo più


----------



## Andre96 (16 Agosto 2018)

Avrei evitato un topic, almeno ci si illude di meno.
Ma magari non è un'illusione


----------



## kipstar (16 Agosto 2018)

boh....sono al 3% oggi di possibilità....mi pare che ad oggi forse si dovrebbe essere in chiusura...ed invece sembra non sono d'accordo su delle cose fondamentali....


----------



## de sica (16 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità lanciate dal TG1 nell'edizione delle 13:30: secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Federico Calcagno, sarebbero in corso dei contatti riservatissimi della proprietà Milan con Lotito per chiudere l'operazione Milinkovic Savic, operazione da 120 milioni spalmati in 2 anni e 2 rate.



Io ormai non dico più nulla. Manca solo un giorno e mezzo


----------



## Mika (16 Agosto 2018)

Rinnoverà con la Lazio. Non ci credo nemmeno.


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Agosto 2018)

Ecco,qualcosa mi diceva di non guardare il forum prima di andare al lavoro,ora chi ci va piu'?


----------



## Mika (16 Agosto 2018)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ecco,qualcosa mi diceva di non guardare il forum prima di andare al lavoro,ora chi ci va piu'?



Tranquillo, non farti prendere dall'hype. Rinnoverà con la Lazio. Figurarsi se Lotito lo vende a meno di 48 ore dalla fine del calciomercato. Addirittura ad una concorrente per il quarto posto. Lo venderà all'estero.


----------



## Emme (16 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità lanciate dal TG1 nell'edizione delle 13:30: secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Federico Calcagno, sarebbero in corso dei contatti riservatissimi della proprietà Milan con Lotito per chiudere l'operazione Milinkovic Savic, operazione da 120 milioni spalmati in 2 anni e 2 rate.




Su juvelive c'è scritto ben altro...


----------



## 7vinte (16 Agosto 2018)

Emme ha scritto:


> Su juvelive c'è scritto ben altro...



Lasciamo perdere questi siti


----------



## ispanicojon7 (16 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità lanciate dal TG1 nell'edizione delle 13:30: secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Federico Calcagno, sarebbero in corso dei contatti riservatissimi della proprietà Milan con Lotito per chiudere l'operazione Milinkovic Savic, operazione da 120 milioni spalmati in 2 anni e 2 rate.



Addirittura in 2 anni ..., ma abbiamo aumentato il nostro fatturato in modo signficativo ?
Sempre piu' convinto che parliamo di gossip da calcio mercato.., zero cessioni importanti ,zero sponsor , ffp = questo sconosciuto


----------



## Emme (16 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Lasciamo perdere questi siti



Era per dire che ognuno sta dicendo e scrivendo di tutto...tutto qua


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità lanciate dal TG1 nell'edizione delle 13:30: secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Federico Calcagno, sarebbero in corso dei contatti riservatissimi della proprietà Milan con Lotito per chiudere l'operazione Milinkovic Savic, operazione da 120 milioni spalmati in 2 anni e 2 rate.



talmente riservata che lo sa niente popo di meno che il Tg1, esperti in notizie sportive del resto. Dai su non sognate.


----------



## Andre96 (16 Agosto 2018)

Emme ha scritto:


> Era per dire che ognuno sta dicendo e scrivendo di tutto...tutto qua



Sì ma quello è un sito a caso e questo tipo di siti non vengono ammessi qua, nemmeno per le notizie sul Milan. Il topic invece si basa sulla notizie del TG1 che anche fosse falsa sarebbe comunque più veritiera o almeno da considerare rispetto a quelle notizie...


----------



## malos (16 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità lanciate dal TG1 nell'edizione delle 13:30: secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Federico Calcagno, sarebbero in corso dei contatti riservatissimi della proprietà Milan con Lotito per chiudere l'operazione Milinkovic Savic, operazione da 120 milioni spalmati in 2 anni e 2 rate.



Ancora????


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Agosto 2018)

Razionalmente che sia proprio il TG1 a venire a conoscenza della trattativa, e dell'evoluzione (120 in 2 anni, mica noccioline), mi stupisce.
Pero' io faccio parte di quelli che "razionalmente non arriva.. ma se arriva...." l'importante è non rimanerci (troppo) male quando non arriverà.


----------



## Moffus98 (16 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità lanciate dal TG1 nell'edizione delle 13:30: secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Federico Calcagno, sarebbero in corso dei contatti riservatissimi della proprietà Milan con Lotito per chiudere l'operazione Milinkovic Savic, operazione da 120 milioni spalmati in 2 anni e 2 rate.



Forse non considerate una cosa: il TG1 ha fonti romane.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Agosto 2018)

Moffus ma allora ci vuoi far sperare...


----------



## Emme (16 Agosto 2018)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Sì ma quello è un sito a caso e questo tipo di siti non vengono ammessi qua, nemmeno per le notizie sul Milan. Il topic invece si basa sulla notizie del TG1 che anche fosse falsa sarebbe comunque più veritiera o almeno da considerare rispetto a quelle notizie...



Della notizia del TG1 ( che ho sentito) non c'è traccia su internet e quindi ho pensato che ognuno sta dicendo e scrivendo quello che ne ha voglia su sto caso é una mia idea si può?


----------



## ispanicojon7 (16 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Forse non considerate una cosa: il TG1 ha fonti romane.




Quindi avremmo ora 60 milioni cash da dare a lotirchio ?


----------



## Moffus98 (16 Agosto 2018)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Moffus ma allora ci vuoi far sperare...



E che c'entro io? L'ha detto il TG1, io ho solo riportato la notizia.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità lanciate dal TG1 nell'edizione delle 13:30: secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Federico Calcagno, sarebbero in corso dei contatti riservatissimi della proprietà Milan con Lotito per chiudere l'operazione Milinkovic Savic, operazione da 120 milioni spalmati in 2 anni e 2 rate.



Alla fine la Rai ha solo riassunto ciò che da settimane si dice : alla luce del sole non vi è nulla però in tanti riportano di tale trattativa segretissima.
Fa audience e spettacolo dai.


----------



## Andre96 (16 Agosto 2018)

Emme ha scritto:


> Della notizia del TG1 ( che ho sentito) non c'è traccia su internet e quindi ho pensato che ognuno sta dicendo e scrivendo quello che ne ha voglia su sto caso é una mia idea si può?



Premettendo che puoi pensarla come vuoi, la notizie è vera, cosa importa se gli altri la riprendono. Il punto è che non puoi riportare siti a random e dire che quelli la pensano diversamente… (è proprio contro il regolamento, non è un mio divieto).


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Agosto 2018)

Ma volete uccidermi


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Agosto 2018)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Moffus ma allora ci vuoi far sperare...



Moffus ci fa sperare e ci fa pure bruciare il telefono oggi


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Agosto 2018)

*Furio Fedele del Corriere dello Sport intervistato da RMC Sport: Afferma che ormai è tardi e l'affare non si farà. Forse l'anno prossimo*


----------



## Andre96 (16 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> E che c'entro io? L'ha detto il TG1, io ho solo riportato la notizia.



Ma davvero! è giusto riportare le notizie, se no non riportiamo nulla a parte le ufficialità.


----------



## Comic Sans (16 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> *Furio Fedele del Corriere dello Sport dice che ormai è tardi e l'affare non si farà. Forse l'anno prossimo*



Sì, vabbè, l’anno prossimo è della juve al 110%. Me lo sento.


----------



## Zenos (16 Agosto 2018)

Io sono certo che arriva.


----------



## kipstar (16 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Io sono certo che arriva.



beato te....io sono al 3% di possibilità....domani 1%....


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Agosto 2018)

Comic Sans ha scritto:


> Sì, vabbè, l’anno prossimo è della juve al 110%. Me lo sento.



L'anno prossimo è dello Utd. Pogba è ai ferri corti, partirà verso il Barcellona, e il giocatore più adatto a sostituirlo è proprio il serbo. Pagheranno 120 milioni sull'unghia e lo porteranno a casa. Questa era l'unica finestra in cui c'erano tutte le condizioni a nostro favore, non si ripeteranno più.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (16 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> *Furio Fedele del Corriere dello Sport intervistato da RMC Sport: Afferma che ormai è tardi e l'affare non si farà. Forse l'anno prossimo*



Il prossimo anno sara' ancora piu impossibile di questo


----------



## Ciora (16 Agosto 2018)

Intanto il titolo della Lazio in borsa sta crollando WTF


----------



## sunburn (16 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità lanciate dal TG1 nell'edizione delle 13:30: secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Federico Calcagno, sarebbero in corso dei contatti riservatissimi della proprietà Milan con Lotito


Così riservata che non ne sono a conoscenza neanche Elliott e Lotito... 

Ps: faccio notare che con 120 milioni, milione più milione meno, ci si pagano i cartellini di Rabiot e Draxler e tre anni di stipendio a 10 netti per entrambi.


----------



## malos (16 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> *Furio Fedele del Corriere dello Sport intervistato da RMC Sport: Afferma che ormai è tardi e l'affare non si farà. Forse l'anno prossimo*



Il prossimo anno è dei gobbi, garantito. Ormai in Italia sono tutti sudditi di quelli li.


----------



## mrsmit (16 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> *Furio Fedele del Corriere dello Sport intervistato da RMC Sport: Afferma che ormai è tardi e l'affare non si farà. Forse l'anno prossimo*



tardi..... ci sono ancora 26 ore......


----------



## mrsmit (16 Agosto 2018)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Intanto il titolo della Lazio in borsa sta crollando WTF



questo è interessante, che sappiano qualcosa che ancora non non sappiamo o solo queste voci producono l'effetto????


----------



## Emme (16 Agosto 2018)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Premettendo che puoi pensarla come vuoi, la notizie è vera, cosa importa se gli altri la riprendono. Il punto è che non puoi riportare siti a random e dire che quelli la pensano diversamente… (è proprio contro il regolamento, non è un mio divieto).




Ok scusa ...cmq diciamo che più siti parlano di un possibile incontro Paratici - Lotito e Fedele ha chiuso definitivamente la questione...io riporto quello che stavo leggendo non volevo assolutamente infrangere il regolamento grazie per la dritta...


----------



## Hellscream (16 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità lanciate dal TG1 nell'edizione delle 13:30: secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Federico Calcagno, sarebbero in corso dei contatti riservatissimi della proprietà Milan con Lotito per chiudere l'operazione Milinkovic Savic, operazione da 120 milioni spalmati in 2 anni e 2 rate.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Agosto 2018)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Intanto il titolo della Lazio in borsa sta crollando WTF



E' in caduta da oltre una settimana. Credo sia dovuto semplicemente al calcio mercato nullo fatto dalla società e alle crescenti ambizioni delle rivali.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> L'anno prossimo è dello Utd. Pogba è ai ferri corti, partirà verso il Barcellona, e il giocatore più adatto a sostituirlo è proprio il serbo. Pagheranno 120 milioni sull'unghia e lo porteranno a casa. Questa era l'unica finestra in cui c'erano tutte le condizioni a nostro favore, non si ripeteranno più.



Lo penso pure io.
Paradossalmente era ora il momento migliore per prenderlo. Ovviamente a condizioni economiche logiche e normali.
Il prossimo anno ce lo possiamo scordare.


----------



## danjr (16 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità lanciate dal TG1 nell'edizione delle 13:30: secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Federico Calcagno, sarebbero in corso dei contatti riservatissimi della proprietà Milan con Lotito per chiudere l'operazione Milinkovic Savic, operazione da 120 milioni spalmati in 2 anni e 2 rate.



Finché non lo dice di marzio tutte fake news


----------



## Djici (16 Agosto 2018)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> tardi..... ci sono ancora 26 ore......



Non capisco perche sarebbe tard. Non e che ci vogliono ovni volta 2 mesi. Sopratutto se i 3 sono convinti.


----------



## gabuz (16 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità lanciate dal TG1 nell'edizione delle 13:30: secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Federico Calcagno, sarebbero in corso dei contatti riservatissimi della proprietà Milan con Lotito per chiudere l'operazione Milinkovic Savic, operazione da 120 milioni spalmati in 2 anni e 2 rate.



La Rai è di Roma e qualche spiffero deve pur iniziare ad uscire...
Il fatto che non sia un TG sportivo per me invece è un bene, perché allora rischiare con tale indiscrezione? Non erano tenuti...


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> *Furio Fedele del Corriere dello Sport intervistato da RMC Sport: Afferma che ormai è tardi e l'affare non si farà. Forse l'anno prossimo*



Ha però anche detto che il milan avrebbe la possibilità di prendere SMS. La vera notizia è questa visto che tutti dicono il contrario.
Per fare un affare servono :
-chi vende = c'è;
-chi vuole comprare = c'è;
Il problema è solo il fpf???


----------



## sunburn (16 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lo penso pure io.
> Paradossalmente era ora il momento migliore per prenderlo. Ovviamente a condizioni economiche logiche e normali.
> Il prossimo anno ce lo possiamo scordare.


Sono le stesse cose che si dicevano l'anno scorso su Donnarumma e Belotti. 
Fossi in Savic e Lotito mi toccherei.


----------



## Kayl (16 Agosto 2018)

gabuz ha scritto:


> La Rai è di Roma e qualche spiffero deve pur iniziare ad uscire...
> Il fatto che non sia un TG sportivo per me invece è un bene, perché allora rischiare con tale indiscrezione? Non erano tenuti...



Ascolti


----------



## sunburn (16 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ha però anche detto che il milan avrebbe la possibilità di prendere SMS. La vera notizia è questa visto che tutti dicono il contrario.
> Per fare un affare servono :
> -chi vende = c'è;
> -chi vuole comprare = c'è;
> Il problema è solo il fpf???


Il problema è che non ha senso spendere 120 milioni per uno che ha fatto una stagione. Con 120 milioni ti prendi Rabiot e Draxler per tre anni. Con quei due davvero si va quasi al livello della Juve.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sono le stesse cose che si dicevano l'anno scorso su Donnarumma e Belotti.
> Fossi in Savic e Lotito mi toccherei.



E beh , come dice qualcuno qua sul forum solo un pazzo potrebbe rifiutare tutti quei soldi se l'offerta fosse vera.


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Agosto 2018)

E il tg1 lo dice, Gazzetta o altri manco l'ombra


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il problema è che non ha senso spendere 120 milioni per uno che ha fatto una stagione. Con 120 milioni ti prendi Rabiot e Draxler per tre anni.



Il prezzo lo fanno il mercato e le qualità.
Savic è un profilo straordinariamente nuovo nel panorama mondiale.


----------



## gabuz (16 Agosto 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Ascolti



Gli ascolti li fai se crei l'hype. Se lo dici durante il Tg hai il pubblico di sempre


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Agosto 2018)

Non arriva dai ragazzi , quanto manca oramai. 

Pare la storia di Totti e Fabregas


----------



## ARKANA (16 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità lanciate dal TG1 nell'edizione delle 13:30: secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Federico Calcagno, sarebbero in corso dei contatti riservatissimi della proprietà Milan con Lotito per chiudere l'operazione Milinkovic Savic, operazione da 120 milioni spalmati in 2 anni e 2 rate.



Speriamo! Con sms saremmo da 2/3 posto sicuro


----------



## nybreath (16 Agosto 2018)

io vorrei solo capire se il milan ha davvero fatto un offerta ufficiale e a quanto ammonta, molti dicono 40+80, se il milan ha fatto questa offerta e non è stata accettata, allora non avrò mai assolutamente nessun pentimento, è un offerta ben oltre il dovuto...


----------



## Manchester2003!! (16 Agosto 2018)

Ovvia su.........stasera non si dorme.


----------



## folletto (16 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> *Furio Fedele del Corriere dello Sport intervistato da RMC Sport: Afferma che ormai è tardi e l'affare non si farà. Forse l'anno prossimo*


Non è tardi, non possiamo spendere quei soldi


----------



## Kayl (16 Agosto 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> io vorrei solo capire se il milan ha davvero fatto un offerta ufficiale e a quanto ammonta, molti dicono 40+80, se il milan ha fatto questa offerta e non è stata accettata, allora non avrò mai assolutamente nessun pentimento, è un offerta ben oltre il dovuto...



Se avessimo davvero fatto sta offerta lotito lo avrebbe già portato in braccio su monociclo a Milano, non scherziamo.


----------



## ARKANA (16 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> *Furio Fedele del Corriere dello Sport intervistato da RMC Sport: Afferma che ormai è tardi e l'affare non si farà. Forse l'anno prossimo*



Si però dice "secondo me è tardi", perché una cosa è il parere personale, l'altro è un parere oggettivo


----------



## Mirk (16 Agosto 2018)

Sto preparando le valige, domani vi voglio vedere numerosi ad attendermi, più di quelli per Higgy


----------



## mil77 (16 Agosto 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Finché non lo dice di marzio tutte fake news



Ma basta con sto di marzio il re delle fake vedi benzema


----------



## Igor91 (16 Agosto 2018)

Mirk ha scritto:


> Sto preparando le valige, domani vi voglio vedere numerosi ad attendermi, più di quelli per Higgy



Shhhh...


----------



## mil77 (16 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il problema è che non ha senso spendere 120 milioni per uno che ha fatto una stagione. Con 120 milioni ti prendi Rabiot e Draxler per tre anni. Con quei due davvero si va quasi al livello della Juve.



Ma ancora???? Rabiot e drexler costano il doppio


----------



## Roccoro (16 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità lanciate dal TG1 nell'edizione delle 13:30: secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Federico Calcagno, sarebbero in corso dei contatti riservatissimi della proprietà Milan con Lotito per chiudere l'operazione Milinkovic Savic, operazione da 120 milioni spalmati in 2 anni e 2 rate.



Ma come se non ne parla di Marzio non è vero? Il film è finito....


----------



## IDRIVE (16 Agosto 2018)

Giuro che ho dimensionato la finestra del browser in modo e maniera che nell'anteprima il punto interrogativo in fondo al titolo non si vedeva... peccato.


----------



## de sica (16 Agosto 2018)

Qualcosa bolle in pentola.. occhio. Vediamo


----------



## Rambo cica (16 Agosto 2018)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Intanto il titolo della Lazio in borsa sta crollando WTF



allora non viene

il titolo scende perché sconta la mancata vendita e di conseguenza plusvalenza di sms

con le dichiarazioni di vendita di lotito a 120M ci sarebbe stato una sopravvenienza di 100M a bilancio ed il titolo vola ai massimi
non vendendo non c'è più per cui ritorna ai dati contabili ed il titolo riprende i normali valori di sempre


in tutto questo c'è la mossa di Elliot
fa credere di comprare sms ed il titolo sale mentre lui vende allo scoperto 
lunedì copre lo scoperto comprando ai minimi

vagliela a fere te a Elliot


----------



## sunburn (16 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il prezzo lo fanno il mercato e le qualità.
> Savic è un profilo straordinariamente nuovo nel panorama mondiale.


Ovviamente chi vende ha tutto il diritto di chiedere la somma che vuole ma un bravo dirigente potenziale/presunto acquirente sa fare le giuste valutazioni qualità/prezzi. La valutazione di Savic equivale agli introiti derivanti da due partecipazioni alla Champions con qualificazione agli ottavi.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ovviamente chi vende ha tutto il diritto di chiedere la somma che vuole ma un bravo dirigente potenziale/presunto acquirente sa fare le giuste valutazioni qualità/prezzi. La valutazione di Savic equivale agli introiti derivanti da due partecipazioni alla Champions con qualificazione agli ottavi.



Ti do pienamente ragione.
Lotito, ADL, Cairo..... tutti i pazzi li abbiamo in italia.
Poi ci meravigliamo se si va a prendere il pinco pallino all'estero. Far girare l'economia interna del sistema calcio è difficilissimo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Agosto 2018)

Per me la gente che sta puntando tutto confermando le notizie su Twitter sono dei Troll. 

Nulla da dire a chi ci crede ( magari venisse veramente !! ) ma ho la sensazione che i famosi “insider” che in realtà inventano tutto ora stiano trollando tutti.


----------



## danjr (16 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma basta con sto di marzio il re delle fake vedi benzema


Non fraintendermi, non lo osanno, ma ha un filo diretto con Leonardo, è innegabile


----------



## MissRossonera (16 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità lanciate dal TG1 nell'edizione delle 13:30: secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Federico Calcagno, sarebbero in corso dei contatti riservatissimi della proprietà Milan con Lotito per chiudere l'operazione Milinkovic Savic, operazione da 120 milioni spalmati in 2 anni e 2 rate.



Ma ancora? Ma chi ci crede?


----------



## Mirk (16 Agosto 2018)

Rambo cica ha scritto:


> allora non viene
> 
> il titolo scende perché sconta la mancata vendita e di conseguenza plusvalenza di sms
> 
> ...



Gli ha detto a Lotito, o mi vendi SMS o ti shorto a sangue il titolo in borsa e poi quando non vale più nulla mi compro anche la Lazio


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per me la gente che sta puntando tutto confermando le notizie su Twitter sono dei Troll.
> 
> Nulla da dire a chi ci crede ( magari venisse veramente !! ) ma ho la sensazione che i famosi “insider” che in realtà inventano tutto ora stiano trollando tutti.



Ma ci sarà un motivo se i Gigino lo scoreggione sono su Twitter e i giornalisti seri lavorano in TV o nei media cartacei no? Mai creduto a quei bufalari del Twitter, a prescindere da Savic.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma ci sarà un motivo se i Gigino lo scoreggione sono su Twitter e i *giornalisti seri* lavorano in TV o nei media cartacei no? Mai creduto a quei bufalari del Twitter, a prescindere da Savic.



beh...


----------



## sunburn (16 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma ancora???? Rabiot e drexler costano il doppio


Non hai capito il senso del mio discorso. Siccome si parla di un'offerta da 120 milioni per Savic(offerta che per me non è mai esistita da parte nostra) ho fatto notare che con quella cifra puoi acquistare i cartellini di Rabiot e Draxler e pagare loro due o tre anni di stipendio. 
Volevo semplicemente dire che se avessimo quella cifra l'avremmo già spesa per altri giocatori. Ho citato quei due perché nei giorni scorsi ci sono stati accostati.


----------



## sacchino (16 Agosto 2018)

Incrociamo le dita, anzi no tutto......


----------



## Nils (16 Agosto 2018)

Rambo cica ha scritto:


> allora non viene
> 
> il titolo scende perché sconta la mancata vendita e di conseguenza plusvalenza di sms
> 
> ...



Weh, ipotesi mica tanto peregrina...


----------



## zlatan (16 Agosto 2018)

Incredible volete farvi del male fino a domani alle 20??


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma ci sarà un motivo se i Gigino lo scoreggione sono su Twitter e i giornalisti seri lavorano in TV o nei media cartacei no? Mai creduto a quei bufalari del Twitter, a prescindere da Savic.



Ma quelli non sono giornalisti , sono gente normale che percula le persone . 

Mi stupisco dell Avv. La Scala.


----------



## Igor91 (16 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Incredible volete farvi del male fino a domani alle 20??



Non ho vizi.. non fumo, sono pressochè astemio, mi alleno 2 ore al giorno.... Ho il diritto di farmi male in qualche modo anche io?


----------



## zlatan (16 Agosto 2018)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Non ho vizi.. non fumo, sono pressochè astemio, mi alleno 2 ore al giorno.... Ho il diritto di farmi male in qualche modo anche io?


----------



## EmmePi (16 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> L'anno prossimo è dello Utd. Pogba è ai ferri corti, partirà verso il Barcellona, e il giocatore più adatto a sostituirlo è proprio il serbo. Pagheranno 120 milioni sull'unghia e lo porteranno a casa. Questa era l'unica finestra in cui c'erano tutte le condizioni a nostro favore, non si ripeteranno più.



Quanto hai ragione!!!

Le congiunzioni astrali di questa finestra di mercato sono uniche e *irripetibili*

Ora o mai più!


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Agosto 2018)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Non ho vizi.. non fumo, sono pressochè astemio, mi alleno 2 ore al giorno.... Ho il diritto di farmi male in qualche modo anche io?



Beato te


----------



## EmmePi (16 Agosto 2018)

Rambo cica ha scritto:


> allora non viene
> 
> il titolo scende perché sconta la mancata vendita e di conseguenza plusvalenza di sms
> 
> ...



E coi guadagni compra SMS


----------



## Gunnar67 (16 Agosto 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, non farti prendere dall'hype. Rinnoverà con la Lazio. Figurarsi se Lotito lo vende a meno di 48 ore dalla fine del calciomercato. Addirittura ad una concorrente per il quarto posto. Lo venderà all'estero.



A Lotito del quarto posto non frega niente, viceversa non si sarebbe fatto fregare dall'Inter l'anno scorso all'ultima giornata nel modo che sappiamo. Tiene la Lazio in linea di galleggiamento e si barcamena per motivi politici. Ciò detto, va valutato se per gli stessi motivi politici gli conviene dare il giocatore al Milan di Elliot-sconi.


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma ci sarà un motivo se i Gigino lo scoreggione sono su Twitter e i giornalisti seri lavorano in TV o nei media cartacei no? Mai creduto a quei bufalari del Twitter, a prescindere da Savic.



.


----------



## mil77 (16 Agosto 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non fraintendermi, non lo osanno, ma ha un filo diretto con Leonardo, è innegabile



Ma non è vero. Anzi i fatti dimostrano che da quando è arrivato Leonardo lui non sai proprio nulla. Da Higuain a bakayoko a Castillejo è laxalt


----------



## Gunnar67 (16 Agosto 2018)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Quindi avremmo ora 60 milioni cash da dare a lotirchio ?



Elliot in Itallia ha la Telecom e sta per farsi Mediobanca. Giudica tu se non hanno li 100 milioni. Il punto è capire se conviene politicamente...


----------



## Igor91 (16 Agosto 2018)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Beato te





zlatan ha scritto:


>



Ahahah comunque arriva xD


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Agosto 2018)

una trattativa da 120 mln a 24 ore dal mercato. Ok..

Io mi auguro invece che stiano provando di tutto per sbolognare Rodriguez per qualche giocatore del PSG.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Agosto 2018)

Sfatiamo un paio di balle, Di Marzio non è stato testimone di nozze ma al matrimonio non ci è neanche andato ( così scrive lui su Twitter ). Il circolo vizioso Ballisti su Twitter - giornalai sta aumentando sempre di più e l esempio più lampante è stato il discorso Gonalons. 

Un paio di finti esperti si sono messi d’accordo per trollare tv e giornali e si sono inventati quella storia su Milan-giocatore. Il giorno dopo era scritta ovunque.


----------



## Comic Sans (16 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> una trattativa da 120 mln a 24 ore dal mercato. Ok..
> 
> *Io mi auguro invece che stiano provando di tutto per sbolognare Rodriguez per qualche giocatore del PSG.*



.


----------



## Rambo cica (16 Agosto 2018)

io sono curioso di sapere Leo dov'è in questo momento



magari starà trombando la Billè


----------



## Ciora (16 Agosto 2018)

Comunque per quanto sia relativamente affidabile, Suma è da giorni che va dicendo che ci sono una su miliardi di possibilità che Savic venga al milan. In passato ha quasi sempre negato trattative che poi si sono verificate, ma quando si sbilancia negativamente in questa maniera è palese che sia a conoscenza dell'impossibilità dell'affare.


----------



## 7vinte (16 Agosto 2018)

Rambo cica ha scritto:


> io sono curioso di sapere Leo dov'è in questo momento
> 
> 
> 
> magari starà trombando la Billè



Bilo, non bille


----------



## EmmePi (16 Agosto 2018)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Comunque per quanto sia relativamente affidabile, Suma è da giorni che va dicendo che ci sono una su miliardi di possibilità che Savic venga al milan. In passato ha quasi sempre negato trattative che poi si sono verificate, ma quando si sbilancia negativamente in questa maniera è palese che sia a conoscenza dell'impossibilità dell'affare.



Nun ce pija mai!


----------



## sunburn (16 Agosto 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Elliot in Itallia ha la Telecom e sta per farsi Mediobanca. Giudica tu se non hanno li 100 milioni. Il punto è capire se conviene politicamente...


E' ovvio che Elliott che non abbia problemi di liquidità, il problema è che non sappiamo quali siano le sue intenzioni. L'unica cosa certa è che non buttano soldi, quindi non prenderebbero mai un profilo come Savic e non vedo che interessi politci extra-calcio possa avere Elliott con Lotito. Paradossalmente, potrei credere a un'offerta da 120 milioni per un qualunque giocatore della Juventus perché potrei pensare a interessi extra-calcio con la proprietà bianconera. Ma Lotito?


----------



## Marcex7 (16 Agosto 2018)

È un affare che non si farà:Lo ha detto Suma e altri procuratori ed addetti ai lavori.Di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## sunburn (16 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> una trattativa da 120 mln a 24 ore dal mercato. Ok..
> 
> Io mi auguro invece che stiano provando di tutto per sbolognare Rodriguez per qualche giocatore del PSG.



E' quello che spero anche io. Ma il tempo stringe.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Agosto 2018)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> È un affare che non si farà:Lo ha detto Suma e altri procuratori ed addetti ai lavori.Di cosa stiamo parlando?



Non si farà non perchè lo ha detto Suma. Di solito succede sempre il contrario di quello che dice.
"Tiettelo Bacca, tiettelo!" cit.


----------



## Andre96 (16 Agosto 2018)

Emme ha scritto:


> Ok scusa ...cmq diciamo che più siti parlano di un possibile incontro Paratici - Lotito e Fedele ha chiuso definitivamente la questione...io riporto quello che stavo leggendo non volevo assolutamente infrangere il regolamento grazie per la dritta...


Non ti preoccupare, io non volevo offendere o imporre idee, ci mancherebbe


----------



## Marcex7 (16 Agosto 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Non si farà non perchè lo ha detto Suma. Di solito succede sempre il contrario di quello che dice.
> "Tiettelo Bacca, tiettelo!" cit.



Ho sentito le parole di Suma in diretta ed è stato molto categorico in merito.Non credo sia così stupido.Probabilmente un qualche spiffero sarà arrivato alle sue orecchie.
Detto questo,non ho capito come mai questo parlare di SMS al Milan.Non capisco questo ottimismo da dove nasce


----------



## Andre96 (16 Agosto 2018)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Ho sentito le parole di Suma in diretta ed è stato molto categorico in merito.Non credo sia così stupido.Probabilmente un qualche spiffero sarà arrivato alle sue orecchie.
> Detto questo,non ho capito come mai questo parlare di SMS al Milan.Non capisco questo ottimismo da dove nasce



Anche nel caso dell'esempio di Lorenzo sembrava serissimo eh...


----------



## Mirk (16 Agosto 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Elliot in Itallia ha la Telecom e sta per farsi Mediobanca. Giudica tu se non hanno li 100 milioni. Il punto è capire se conviene politicamente...



Elliot non ha nessuna Telecom, è stato chiesto il suo aiuto per disarcionare Vivendi che voleva prendersi tutto (anche se telecom non è più italiana le infrastrutture devono essere scorporate e passare allo stato), ora con il suo neanche 10% pensa di uscire di scena, il suo lavoro sporco lo ha fatto e ringraziano gli altri azionisti e ringrazia Cassa Depositi e Prestiti  E per Mediobanca con il suo 1% dove va, vorrebbe la cessione degli altri azionisti per fare alleanze per puntare al vero succo dello scorporo delle assicurazioni Generali, spero che gli taglino le mani a Elliot, che stia lontano dalle aziende italiane, già odio che sia arrivato al Milan (mi sto convertendo a Laziale visto la loro tendenza politica), fora di ball il più presto possibile.


----------



## Kayl (16 Agosto 2018)

Secondo me si può chiudere, non essendoci aggiornamenti di sorta.


----------



## kYMERA (16 Agosto 2018)

Arriva arriva...


----------



## alcyppa (16 Agosto 2018)

Sta farsa di Milinkovic proprio non vuole finire eh...


----------



## Mirk (16 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Sta farsa di Milinkovic proprio non vuole finire eh...



Domani mattina mi hanno prenotato le visite alla Madonnina, stasera l'annuncio


----------



## Rambo cica (16 Agosto 2018)

Mirk ha scritto:


> Domani mattina mi hanno prenotato le visite alla Madonnina, stasera l'annuncio



si…. 
visita alla madonnina ........di monte berico


----------



## Mirk (16 Agosto 2018)

Rambo cica ha scritto:


> si….
> visita alla madonnina ........di monte berico



Andrò senza cappellino visto la fine che gli volevano far fare a quello di Higgy 

Vi voglio vedere tutti sull'attenti con l'alza bandiera domani mattina capito?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Agosto 2018)

Mirk ha scritto:


> Andrò senza cappellino visto la fine che gli volevano far fare a quello di Higgy
> 
> Vi voglio vedere tutti sull'attenti con l'alza bandiera domani mattina capito?



Non c'è bisogno di trollare.
Aspettiamo la fine del mercato senza sfottere chi ci crede ancora.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Agosto 2018)

Ma ancora aperto è sto topic?


----------



## Mirk (16 Agosto 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Non c'è bisogno di trollare.
> Aspettiamo la fine del mercato senza sfottere chi ci crede ancora.



Sfottere cosa, è vero


----------



## Igor91 (16 Agosto 2018)

Mirk ha scritto:


> Sfottere cosa, è vero



Non capisco se trolli o no xD


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Agosto 2018)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Non capisco se trolli o no xD



È un troll, abbastanza evidente la cosa.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Agosto 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È un troll, abbastanza evidente la cosa.



Mi auguro che domani alle 20 venga bannato.


----------



## Mirk (16 Agosto 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Mi auguro che domani alle 20 venga bannato.



Bene facciamo una scommessa, domani vi cancellate tutti quelli che danno contro visto che arriva, ci stai con la scommessa, però lo devi dire subito perchè manca poco, ti sacrifichi?


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Agosto 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Mi auguro che domani alle 20 venga bannato.



Magari anche prima [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]


----------



## Mirk (16 Agosto 2018)

.
[MENTION=3604]Mirk[/MENTION] questa roba del "mi segno i nickname" valla a scrivere altrove. E basta trollate


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Agosto 2018)

Mirk ha scritto:


> Spero che poi veniate tutti a chiedere scusa domani, mi son segnato tutti i nickname



Ti chiedero' scusa pure io che non ti ho dato contro!


----------



## tonilovin93 (16 Agosto 2018)

Intanto Beppe riso a casa Milan, occhio a baselli


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Agosto 2018)

Mirk ha scritto:


> Spero che poi veniate tutti a chiedere scusa domani, mi son segnato tutti i nickname



Sei savic sotto mentite spoglie?? 
Scherzi a parte, non è carino illudere i tifosi anche se lo fai in modo simpatico.


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (16 Agosto 2018)

Basta trollare però.
Milinkovic non verrà al Milan
Sono le 18 del 16 agosto, domani alle 20 chiude il mercato e non c’è uno straccio di notizia concreta riguardo al trasferimento


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Agosto 2018)

Mirk ha scritto:


> Spero che poi veniate tutti a chiedere scusa domani, mi son segnato tutti i nickname



io neanche credo a Savic, ma è palese tu sia troll. Non a caso la foto che metti. Che si dice dalle parti di fognafans?


----------



## Zenos (16 Agosto 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Intanto Beppe riso a casa Milan, occhio a baselli



Ha solo baselli sto riso?


----------



## alcyppa (16 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ha solo baselli sto riso?



Se non ricordo male anche Gomez.


----------



## Jino (16 Agosto 2018)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Basta trollare però.
> Milinkovic non verrà al Milan
> Sono le 18 del 16 agosto, domani alle 20 chiude il mercato e non c’è uno straccio di notizia concreta riguardo al trasferimento



Infatti. Un'operazione da 200mln di euro non passa inosservata dai


----------



## Gekyn (16 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> io neanche credo a Savic, ma è palese tu sia troll. Non a caso la foto che metti. Che si dice dalle parti di fognafans?


Ho visto gente bannata per molto meno, non capisco.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (16 Agosto 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Intanto Beppe riso a casa Milan, occhio a *baselli*



Madre de dios... vade retro !!!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (16 Agosto 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Intanto Beppe riso a casa Milan, occhio a baselli


fonte??


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Agosto 2018)

Se arriva baselli/gomez crolla il voto a paolo e leo.
Gomez poi.. strapaghi uno non rivendibile e senza plus importanti(vedi hoguain)


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Agosto 2018)

*Chiudiamo l'ennesimo topic*


----------

